# Brandungsruten, surf rods, continental rods, beach caster usw. Häh !?



## Adam_Spay (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Angelfreunde!

Ich habe vor mehr zur Küste zur reisen NOR, DNK, Ostsee, Nordsee und das Ganze mit Brandungsangeln zu koppeln.  
Ich habe versucht auf eigene Faust Informationen über Brandungsruten rauszufinden und bin nun endgültig verwirrt und ich stehe kurz vorm Urlaub ohne Ruten da. 

In England unterscheidet man zwischen Beach Caster und Continental Rod. 
Nach meinem Verständniss ist eine Beach Caster Rute für alle möglichen Wurfarten geeignet und wird oft mit Multis eingesetzt (Tube Spitze, raues Wetter). Diese Ruten sind entsprechend etwas schwerer als Continental Ruten. Die Continental Ruten sind überwiegend für Überwurf oder OTG ausgelegt und haben oft sensible Spitze (Schönwetterruten!?). Vor allem die fürs Mittelmeer schneinen mir recht filigran zu sein, und haben ihren Reiz. Da steht zwar 100-250 gr realistisch jedoch sind nur 150 gr drin. Da gibt es noch schwere Brandungsruten 100-400 gr. für mehr Blei bzw. größere Fische ...

Stimmt es so halbwegs? 
Wie sieht es bei uns aus an der Küste aus (ich kenne nur Rügen)? 
Ich lese nur was von Brandungsruten als Oberbegriff.  

Wie stark unterscheiden sich die Bedingugnen an der Küste von NOR, DNK, England und bei uns?
Es ist mir klar, dass Einiges von lokalen Gegebenheiten und vom Wetter abhängt. 
Dennoch es sollte doch möglich sein diese Einsatzbereiche mit möglichst wenig Ausrüstrung abzudecken (max. 4 Ruten)? 
z.B. 2 tubulare fürs Grobe (170-225 gr ideal wg)? und 2 feine mit einer Hybrid Spitze (130-150 gr ideal wg) ?

Ich kenne leider niemanden der sich mit der Materie auskennt und wäre für jeden Input dankbar. 

Aktuell bin ich am überlegen einfach eine PENN Mag4 7oz zu holen (multi/statio) für raues Wetter oder eine Yuki Saiko (weil so schön leicht ist) schönwetterrute mit Zappelspitze zu holen.


----------



## degl (21. Juni 2022)

Ich kann deine Verwirrung deutlich rauslesen  .......allerdings sind die Yukis alles Andere als "Schönwetterruten"

Und da du wahrscheinlich Online ermittelst, ist dein Gedankengang nachvollziehbar......................Man kann nur selbst einen Eindruck gewinnen, wenn man eine/mehrere Modelle in die Hand nimmt, idealerweise Probewerfen kann und das machen nur wenige Tackler.

Ich habe über die Jahrzehnte einige Ruten besessen und meißt erst am Strand gemerkt, was ich da erworben hatte.
Zum Glück konnte ich bei den Letzten vorher Probewerfen...........und da war es endlich, das gute Gefühl

gruß degl


----------



## Adam_Spay (21. Juni 2022)

Danke Degl für den Input . Ich habe so eben Yuki bzgl. der Unterschiede der Saiko Familie angeschrieben und habe unterschiedliche Anwendugnsfälle geschildert.
Mal schauen ob da was kommt, bzw. ich werde dann in kurzer Fassung berichten. 

Das mit Probewerfen ist so eine Sache wenn man niemanden kennt. 
Der Händler um die Ecke hat 1-2 Ruten da. Und da erübrigt sich meistens die Diskussionsgrundlage "Die hier sind gut, was anderes ist nicht da." 
Und die Küste ist doch zu weit. Yutube habe ich bereits druchforstet. Mir bleiben evtl. nur noch engl. sprachige Foren. Meine Frau ist mittlerweile genervt und würde alles in Kauf nehmen 

Angelt wer mit Hybrid Spitze? Auch bei Wind und Wellen ? Ich stelle mir bei einem schlechten Wetter etwas wenig feinfühlige Rutenspitze und mehr Auflademöglichkeit einer schwereren Rute als mehr geeignet vor. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## degl (22. Juni 2022)

Hi,

derzeit würde ich an der Ostsee eher auf gute Bisserkennung setzen, da die "Dorschlage" am Strand als "desaströs" zu bezeichnen ist und fast ausschließlich Plattfisch die Beute sein wird..........da macht die etwas feinfühligere Bisserkennung voll Sinn, zumal die "Rundlinge" mit Normalwürfe zu erreichen sind.............

Aber die Yukis sind in allen "Preisklassen" ihr Geld wert( wobei auch einige andere Hersteller sehr gut performen), doch bleibt es so wie ich es andeutete, am Strand, in Benutzung zeigt sich erst ob eine Entscheidung richtig war...........und es sind nicht allein die Ruten, die das Paket perfekt machen  

gruß degl


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich mir Brandungsruten kaufen würde, will ich sie universell einsetzen, nicht nur an der Ostsee, sondern auch in der Nordsee und ggfs.im Atlantik.
Wer weiß, wohin es einen im Urlaub mal verschlägt...
Mein Lieblingsziel wäre mal wieder Helgoland, da würde ich mit unterschiedlichen Ruten arbeiten, weil nicht die maximal erreichbare Wurf weite zählt, sondern nur eine sensible Bißanzeige, auch bei schwerem Wetter.

Dazu würde ich mir bei einem Gerätehändler vor Ort  einige Modelle zeigen und erklären lassen und mich nach der Beratung für dieses oder jenes Modell entscheiden. Habe ich so mal in Wilhelmshaven gemacht, als ich da Molenangeln (Nachts) ausprobiert habe.
Allerdings muß man sich in der Nordsee angelmäßig nach den Gezeiten richten, was in der Ostsee so nicht zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. Juni 2022)

sprich mal basslawine an ... er ist vmtl der einzig hier noch verbliebene alte recke mit geraetetechnischem sachverstand der weit jenseits des beschraenkten ostseeangler horizonts reicht


----------



## ragbar (23. Juni 2022)

Adam_Spay schrieb:


> und ich stehe kurz vorm Urlaub ohne Ruten da.


Okay,dann solltest du Dich auf 2 Ruten beschränken.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> In England unterscheidet man zwischen Beach Caster und Continental Rod.
> Nach meinem Verständniss ist eine Beach Caster Rute für alle möglichen Wurfarten geeignet und wird oft mit Multis eingesetzt (Tube Spitze, raues Wetter). Diese Ruten sind entsprechend etwas schwerer als Continental Ruten. Die Continental Ruten sind überwiegend für Überwurf oder OTG ausgelegt und haben oft sensible Spitze (Schönwetterruten!?). Vor allem die fürs Mittelmeer schneinen mir recht filigran zu sein, und haben ihren Reiz. Da steht zwar 100-250 gr realistisch jedoch sind nur 150 gr drin. Da gibt es noch schwere Brandungsruten 100-400 gr. für mehr Blei bzw. größere Fische ...


Alles viel zuviel Überlegung.
Alles richtig,aber Du stehst jetzt vor der Herausforderung,eine Entscheidung für ein Setup zu treffen,daß die meisten Praxissituationen *in den von Dir genannten Destinationen* abdeckt,alles andere sind Spezialisierungen.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> (ich kenne nur Rügen)?
> Ich lese nur was von Brandungsruten als Oberbegriff.


Du brauchst das Gerät,das in der Schnittmenge das meiste *Deiner* Anforderungen abdeckt. Sonst....


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch schwere Brandungsruten 100-400 gr. für mehr Blei bzw. größere Fische ...


brauchst Du nicht für die genannten Destinationen.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> fürs Grobe (170-225 gr ideal wg)?


Nicht nur fürs Grobe. Selbst bei Ententeich kannst Du mit diesen Ruten über die Wahl der Schnur ,Geflecht/Mono,Schnurbogen ja/nein,das bei weitem meiste an vorhandenen Bedingungen abdecken.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> wird oft mit Multis eingesetzt





Adam_Spay schrieb:


> PENN Mag4 7oz zu holen (multi/statio)


Welchen Rollentyp wirst Du primär fischen? Bist Du Anfänger mit der Multirolle in Brandungsbereich oder kannst Du bisher auf Erfahrungen mit Reichweiten in der Brandung mit diesem Rollentyp zurückgreifen?

Davon hängt ganz wesentlich die Wahl Deiner zukünftigen Brandungsrute ab.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> für raues Wetter





Adam_Spay schrieb:


> schönwetterrute mit Zappelspitze zu holen.


Wenn nein,dann:
Würde ich vorerst nicht unterscheiden.
Einfach 2 Brandungsruten mit 4.2m und 120-250gr WG sowie 2 Brandungsstatios ,entsprechend Deinem Budget hierfür ,mit 4 Spulen, 2 mit Mono-Keulenschnur,2 mit 15er bis 18er Geflecht, Schlagschnur oder Taper Tips aus dem Feederbereich.


Adam_Spay schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir bei einem schlechten Wetter etwas wenig feinfühlige Rutenspitze und mehr Auflademöglichkeit einer schwereren Rute als mehr geeignet vor


Damit kannst Du auch bei ruhigen Bedingungen Deine Fische fangen, überall an dt./europ. Küsten.Vorteil: Du bist bei den schwereren Modellen nicht so festgelegt,was die Wahl des Bleigewichts bezgl./Wind/Wetter/Welle betrifft.
Nicht zuletzt:
Die Auswahl der Ruten nach Beringungstyp.
Ich persönlich würde eine ausreichend dimensionierte konventionelle Beringung für eine möglichst ausreichende Bandbreite an Bedingungen/Rollentypen/Schnurdurchmessern den heute oft verwendeten Low Rider Beringungen vorziehen. Das ist wie so oft Geschmackssache.


----------



## degl (23. Juni 2022)

ragbar,
danke für die Ausführlichkeit, hatte mich gescheut so in Detail zu gehen, weil ich da das Problem sehe, das das Online nicht umsetzbar ist, sondern dazu gehört eine Suche bei den Tacklern oder bei erfahrenen Brandlern, die mal ihr Equipment zum Probewerfen zur Verfügung stellen..............

Ansonsten macht man zu Hause ein Paket auf und muß hoffen, das es passt...........  

gruß degl


----------



## ragbar (24. Juni 2022)

degl schrieb:


> die mal ihr Equipment zum Probewerfen zur Verfügung stellen..............


Königsweg. Anprobe.


degl schrieb:


> macht man zu Hause ein Paket auf und


ja.
Ich seh das so: das meiste heute ist Netz und hopp,wenns nicht passt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Juni 2022)

Früher gab es noch Brandel - Ruten mit umklappbarem Leitring, gibt's die heute noch?  Sonst sind auf yt fast zu jeder Rutenmarken und - längen Videos zum anschauen hochgeladen, vielleicht werden da auch Vor- und Nachteile besprochen bzw. gezeigt. 
Hilft evtl. bei der Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## Adam_Spay (8. Juli 2022)

Ich war leider viel beruflich unerwegs und konnte da nicht richtig schreiben. Inzwischen habe ich 1 Rute erhalten und andere ist unterwegs. 

Ragbar vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Antwort ! 

Ich habe da hin und her überlegt und bin letztenendlich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mich erst auf Ost- und Nordsee beschränke (bedingt durch meine fehlende Erfahrung in der Brandungsangelei). Auch die Gedanken bzgl. 250 g Blei, Atlantik usw. habe ich erst beiseite gelegt. z.B. Multirolle. Ich kann mich an meine Baitcaster Anfänge erinnern. Das war schon sehr frustrierend. Ich wusste nicht Mal, dass bei meiner Revo SX gen 3 die Rasterung an der Spulenbremse fehlte. Egal, für die Brandung nehme ich dann nur stationäre Rolle. Das macht natürlich alles einfacher  Die Vorlieben und konkrete Vorstellungen usw. kommen erst später. 

Mein Grundsätzlich Problem war, dass ich meine Ausrüstung von der Menge her einschränken wollte (Nicht zu viel kaufen, ich behalte mein Zeuch recht lange und mag keine Redundanz). Meine Frau lacht mich aus "Wie viele Ruten willste denn noch haben? " Daher war mein Grundgedanke, 2 moderne Ruten sensible Ruten und 2 fürs Grobe. Egal meine Frau soll Angelschein machen, dann sind ein Paar mehr Ruten auch nicht verkehrt. D.h. ob Stock oder sensible Rute war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt inzwischen egal.

Achso die PENN Mag4 ist es leider nicht geworden. Auch die Tidal Serie nicht. Shimano und Daiwa wollte ich nicht. Zu DEGA Ruten fand ich kaum Informationen (teils nicht verfügbar). Es gab auch andere aber dann wurde ich zeitgleich von Yuki kontaktiert und habe mir Unterschiede der Saikou Serie erklären lassen. Vielen Dank an Nick, vor allem für die Zeit! 

Ich habe zuerst DSC A16 bestellt. Ich hab sie erst begutachtet aber noch nicht geworfen (KW Ringe, schnell und recht steif, hybrid spitze, tip action). Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Die DSC A9 Rute ist nun auch unterwegs (anderer Rutenblank, MN Ringe, Sensi-tip). Achso beide sind 4.2m lang. Es geht sicherlich auch kosteneffizienter, aber immer hin ich habe auf Torzite Ringe verzichtet. Mal schauen ob ich die Ruten hier bei uns am Rhein im Strom einsetzen kann.

Kurz zusammen gefasst:


degl schrieb:


> am Strand, in Benutzung zeigt sich erst ob eine Entscheidung richtig war...


 Petri!

Danke für euere Kommentare!


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Juli 2022)

Adam_Spay schrieb:


> Ich habe zuerst DSC A16 bestellt. Ich hab sie erst begutachtet aber noch nicht geworfen (KW Ringe, schnell und recht steif, hybrid spitze, tip action). Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Die DSC A9 Rute ist nun auch unterwegs (anderer Rutenblank, MN Ringe, Sensi-tip). Achso beide sind 4.2m lang.



Auch wenn ich die Stöcker nicht kenne Glückwunsch magst du mal Bilder einstellen?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Adam_Spay (17. Juli 2022)

Die DSC A9 ist nun angekommen. Es hat etwas aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse gedauert bis ich endlich ein Paar akzeptable Bilder nach der Arbeit machen konnte.

Die 16er hat einen besseren Blank (trotz dem Label auf der Rute: SHMC) und ist gefühlt etwas strafer / schneller, schlanker (20 <> 22 mm am Griff) als 9er (siehe auch 150 g Bilder je 2 oberen Sektionen), 9er schwabelt mehr nach. 9er ist auch etwas schwerer (laut Datenblatt, nicht nachgemessen). Ich denke die 16er Version wird weiter schleudern. Laut Yuki hat 9er keine Spiralwicklungen, ich meine Stellenweise kann man z.B. an der Steckverbindung der oberen Sektion was erkennen (Keine Ahnung ). Silbrige Spiralumwicklung außen meine ich nur eine Folie und kein Gewebe (früs Auge / Geschmackssache). Auf der unteren Sektion sind jeweils Herstellerkoordinaten angegeben. Bei 16er, war was mit Japan (Blank?) und Spanien (Ringe / Finisch?). 9er hat etwas mehr Griffweite.

KW vs MN Fuji Ringe, Ringgröße ist ähnlich (oben ca. 5,5 mm, ca. 19 mm Starterring, KWs sind abgewinkelt, 7 stk. jeweils). Steckverbindungsmarkierungen sind leider nur Aufkleber, die aber recht gut sitzen. Die Abstände sind vermutlich entsprechend angepasst.

Falls jemand Fragen hat, einfach direkt oder hier anschreiben 

Achso, Ich nehme meine Aussage zwecks Schönwetterruten zurück  Ich weiß nicht ob ich was mit mehr Power überhaupt noch benötige.
Ich werde evtl. nächtes Jahr (falls möglich) noch 2 Ruten mit "tubular tip" holen. Aber zuerst den Rest auf die Ruten anpassen und Erfahrungen sammeln.
Bilder: 9er oben / 16er unten


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2022)

19er Starter?
Warum so klein / für was für Rollen ist das konzipiert?


----------



## Adam_Spay (18. Juli 2022)

Laut Fuji Katalog gibt ist Ring "Size" in ... 16 / 20 / 25 ... Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Starter dann 20ger ist.
Jkc, es liegt womöglich am Abstand zwischen der Rolle und dem Starter (ca. 1,4 m).


----------



## ragbar (18. Juli 2022)

Adam_Spay schrieb:


> dann 20ger ist.


Das wäre immer noch winzig und nach meiner Auffassung viel zu klein als Starterring für Stationär,selbst mit geflochtener.
Das kenne ich so nur von der Lowrider-Beringung,die gar nicht so wenige genau wegen den geringen Innen-DM der Beringung ablehnen.
Fuji gibt ja oft die Ringgröße auf dem Stahl-Rahmen an,sollte sich so überprüfen lassen.
Wäre interessant zu wisssen,ob dieses Prinzip mit den kleinen Ringen von der Lowrider-Form jetzt auch auf andere Ringformen übertragen wird.


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2022)

Kommt mir persönlich auch klein vor, zumindest für ne Bigpit, die ich auf so einer Rute erwarten würde.
Wobei tatsächlich der Abstand zur Rolle größer ist als bei gängigen Karpfenruten (~1m bis 1,10 bei 3,90 Länge).

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Juli 2022)

Hi, die Ringgröße steht bei Fuji auf dem Rahmen. Ich vermute hier wurde das Innenmaß gemessen. Ein 19er Innenmaß passt zu einem 25er oder 30er Ring. Verglichen mit Karpfenruten, sind das schon eher kleine Ringe. Die 50 er Startringe bei Karpfenruten haben allerdings meist modische Gründe.


----------



## magi (18. Juli 2022)

Es sind tatsächlicher eher ca. 1,5  - 1, 6 m Abstand insgesamt bei 4,2 m. Der erste ring sitzt deutlich auf dem Mittelteil schon mit ein bisschen Abstand zu der Steckverbindung. Also grundsätzlich genießen die yuki-Ruten einen guten Ruf und die A16er hab ich schon in NL im Einsatz gesehen. Das passt schon, keine Sorge! Auf jeden Fall geile Ruten


----------



## ragbar (19. Juli 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die 50 er Startringe bei Karpfenruten haben allerdings meist modische Gründe.


Macht meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn mit den Fünfzigern,so bei 3lbs+ für die Rute (oder gar Spottern) und Mono mit 0,43,0.45 oder stärker.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Juli 2022)

Hi, 
ich habe eine Rute (3lbs. und 12ft.) mit 40er und 50er Beringung geworfen. Bei identischer Rolle/Schnur war die Wurfweite im Durchschnitt gleich. Natürlich war mal ein Wurf 2 Meter weiter aber bei jeweils 10 Würfen war der Unterschied im cm Bereich.


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2022)

Hi, zwischen 40 und 50 sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied, 40 zu 25 schon eher, gar nicht mal so sehr was Wurfweite angeht, eher was Schnurstau und daraus resultierende Tangles  betrifft, 25er Starter wollte ich auf meinen Karpfenruten jedenfalls nicht haben. Die kleinste Ringe die ich da habe sind 30er und da kommt es je nach Kombination Rolle / Schnur / Wurfgewalt schon zu Problemen, aber wenn's da funktioniert...

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (17. August 2022)

grosse ringe sind hip, der sinn dahinter, naja ...
ich werfe 0.45 mono mit 0.80 shockleader ohne stress durch nen 30er ring.
harrison haben vor ein paar jahren mal ring setups verglichen ... sie warfen mit (mehr) kleineren ringen weiter und praeziser als mit dem hippen 40/ 50er setup.
qed.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2022)

44869 schrieb:


> *harrison haben vor ein paar jahren mal ring setups verglichen* ... sie warfen mit (mehr) kleineren ringen weiter und praeziser als mit dem hippen 40/ 50er setup.
> qed.



Hast du dafür ne Quelle oder n Link?
Bislang ergaben Test eher dass weniger und größere Ringe etwas weiter werfen.
Gerade deshalb werden ja auch Karpfen-Weitwurfruten und Brandungsruten so gebaut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (17. August 2022)

ich hatte mal ein pdf, das ich auf die schnelle nicht finde. wenn ich es finde, reiche ich es nach


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (17. August 2022)

es war kein PDF, sondern ein GIF ... siehe anhang.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (17. August 2022)

kleinere ringe, korrekt angeordnet, das ist die baseline. 

kennen wir von spinnruten ans NGC bzw KR concept.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2022)

44869 schrieb:


> kennen wir von spinnruten ans NGC bzw KR concept.



Ja genau.
Wirft aber nicht weiter als größere Ringe.
Die Beruhigung der Schnur in den kleinen Ringen wird ja durch Reibung "erkauft".
Dafür sind die kleineren Ringe leichter, machen die Rute im Vergleich schneller und sind optisch ansprechender.


----------



## jkc (17. August 2022)

Und trotzdem behält Harrison auf seinen top Wurfruten wie Torrix TE und Trebuchet werksmäßig konventionelle Beringung mit sogar 50er Starter?

Gibt's im Karpfenbereich überhaupt jemand der davon abweicht oder können die alle keine Ruten bauen?

Ich meine easy peasy, 5% mehr Wurfweite alleine durch ne geändert Beringung, wäre schon nen gutes Verkaufsargument für die xlr Ruten der Topschmieden die gerne mal ü300€ kosten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (17. August 2022)

korrekt ist, was der markt fordert, dem folgt harrison


----------



## jkc (17. August 2022)

Es gibt viele Leute die auf der permanenten Suche nach der Rute für die letzten Meter sind. 

Wenn dem so sein sollte wie oben beschrieben kapiere ich es jedenfalls nicht, anderer Ringsatz kostet ja gar nix somal so'n 50er ja schnell mal 30% oder mehr des kompletten Ringsatzes kostet und erst im Verhältnis zum besseren Blank und seiner Entwicklung ist nen anderer Ringsatz ja pillepalle


----------



## punkarpfen (17. August 2022)

Hi, 
ich lese da folgendes herraus:
Der Test stammt von Fuji (vielleicht mit einer Harrison Rute) und ist aus dem Jahr 1999! Die Emblem Z passt zeitlich dazu. Ich meine das auch grob die damals neuen Fuji MNSG Ringe eingeführt wurden. Evtl. ist das nicht mehr als eine bessere Werbung für die damals neuen Ringe. Meiner Erfahrung nach, wirft man mit 50er Ringen nicht weiter, als mit 40er Ringen. Kürzer aber auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2022)

Kleinere Ringdurchmesser haben bei Nutzung mit (starken) Monoschnüren negativen Einfluss auf die Wurfweite.
Bei weichem Geflecht ist der Weitenunterschied nur marginal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (18. August 2022)

die daten sind alt, korrekt.
technik wirft weit, nicht das material.
preise der ringe: bei minimas vernachlaessigbar, bei torzites oder slim sics eher nicht.
am ende gilt - jeder, wie er mag.
auf meinen 10 fuessern sind saemtlixhst 40er Starter, for what its worth ...


----------



## magi (18. August 2022)

Man darf und sollte am Ende des Tages auch nicht vergessen, dass Beach-Ruten noch ein paar Dinge mehr können sollten. Gerade bei Krautgang musst du die Schnur ja auch wieder rein bringen. Kraut und kleine Ringe sind ja am platten Strand noch ggf. händelbar, vor  steinigen &;hängerreichen Abschnitten meist eine Qual. Da reicht schon ein kleiner Knoten oft aus, um (zu) viel Kraut zu fangen


----------



## magi (4. Oktober 2022)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Rückmeldungen, insbesondere zu der Yuki dsc A16, sind sehr willkommen. Berichte mal bitte, wenn du sie gefischt hast. Mein Eindruck aus dem Shop und der NL-Strandbesichtigung: du hast damit alles richtig gemacht, da insgesamt mehr als ausreichend Power auch für die Nordsee. Schön dünn und "giftig"...Aber das muss dein Praxistest noch zeigen. Daher ist deine Rückmeldung sehr willkommen.


----------



## Adam_Spay (16. November 2022)

Melde mich verspätet zurück  Ich habe leider wegen meiner Fortbildung sehr viel zu tun :O
Ich war Anfang August auf Rügen und um genauer zu sein hatte ich fast nur in der Näher der Wittower Fähre (Bodden) zwischen 21 und 22 Uhr gefischt (1x 24er Barsch mit der DSC A9 und 50g Laufblei). Mittags ging es dann zum Nordstrand. Da habe ich dann an meiner Wurftechnik gefeilt und mit der Montage herumgespielt und teils geärgert. 2 Mal durfte ich wegen Hänger schwimmen gehen. Tauwürmer, keine Wattis. 1 Mal gegen Mitternacht bei Windstille probiert. Wegen Mücken ging leider nicht so gut 

Naja die Vorbereitung war miserabel. Ich hatte keine Zeit mehr Kleinteile wie Brandungsblei zu bestellen.  Daher war ich gezwungen mit 170g Sechskantblei auszukommen (was Anderes war im Laden auch nicht da). Aus diesem Grund habe dann bei meiner Wurftechnik progressiv bzw. vorsichtig/geschmeidig durchgezogen (mit Montage), d.h. vom Boden aus und über Kopf. Den Unterschied zwischen 9er und 16er beim Werfen konnte ich deutlich spüren. DSC A16 hat mehr Reserven. d.h. ich konnte mit der Rute souveräner werfen. 9er war zwar nicht am Limit, nur unangehm zu werfen. Evtl. liegt es an meiner Wurftechnik. So geschätzt bräuchte ich 150ger Blei an der DSC A16 und evtl. 125er an der DSC A9. Die 9er ist biegsamer im Mittelteil. Ich mag beide. Tortzdem habe ich noch eine DSC A16 geholt. Leider sind beide nicht 100 % identisch (bzgl. Abstände, evtl. 2 Herstellungschargen, keine Ahnung). Ich würde sowas immer in einem Laden vor Ort holen. Aber leider lässt mein Leben wegen Zeitmangel sowas kaum zu. Sonst bin ich sehr zu frieden.

Sorry Magi, mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. Ich bin in der Brandugnsangelei auch kein Experte. Wellen waren so um halben Meter rum (+Wind) es ging. Kraut gab es auch (Bodden). Ich habe trotzdem (vorerst) noch nicht das Gefühl gehabt stärkere Ruten zu vermissen.

Im Frühling werde ich dann bei uns hier am Rhein etwas mehr üben  Am liebsten alles einpacken und nach Norwegen düsen ...


----------



## magi (17. November 2022)

Hallo Adam-spay! Erstmal danke für deine Rückmeldung! Das klingt ein bisschen nach Pleiten, Pech und Pannen. Nächstes Mal wird dafür bestimmt deutlich besser! Wo wohnst du denn entlang des Rheins, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------

